# 27" WQHD Monitor gesucht!



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinschaft,
Ich habe jetzt seit mehreren Jahren einen 23" Monitor mit 1440x900. Klar ist das für Gaming nicht gut  und deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach was Neuem. Jetzt bin ich auf den berühmt berüchtigten Asus RoG Swift PG278Q gestoßen und möchte den auch eig kaufen. Jetzt ist meine Frage nach Alternativen(699 € is halt ne Stange Geld) und Erfahrung(en) mit dem Teil vor Allem mit GSync.
1. Preisspanne bis max 750 € (hab grad nachgeschaut der ROG kostet jetzt nur noch 699€ auf Amazon statt den vorigen 750€ )

2. Reaktionszeit nicht über 2ms

3. Graka ist eine MSI gtx 770 mit 2GB

4. Sollte schon Gsync und und über 60 Hz haben

5. Mindestens 27"

Zuletzt sollte er WQHD haben, alles in Allem ein würdiger Konkurrent des ROG Swifts


MfG DERASKER


----------



## Atent123 (7. Februar 2015)

Mit der GTX 770 würde ich nie im leben WQHD betreiben wollen.
Auf die Herstellerangaben bei der Reaktionszeit kann man nicht geben.
Was Spielst du den hauptsächlich ?
Eventuell wäre 21:9 eine alternative.


----------



## XyZaaH (7. Februar 2015)

Mit der 770 kannst du den Monitor sowas von vergessen.


----------



## VWGT (7. Februar 2015)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Mit der 770 kannst du den Monitor sowas von vergessen.




Was sind das denn für bescheuerte Aussagen?

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? Ja er schafft mit der Karte nicht über 60FPS in WQHD 8wobei in CS schon) aber will er das? Wisst ihr was er für spiele spielt mit welchen Anforderungen? Evt muss nicht alles maxed out sein.  

Wenn ich sowas lese kommt es mir hoch echt.

1.Zurück zum Thread also auf max wirst du mit der 770 nicht alles schaffen da ist irgendwann evt ein Upgrade nötig. Aber da ein Monitor ja in der Regel  länger bleibt als 1 bis 2 Grakas ist das kein Problem.

2. Muss es ein Monitor mit >60Hz sein? Was für Spiele spielst du so ? Eher Shooter dann macht es Sinn oder eher RPG ala Dragonm Age dann brauch man es nicht direkt.

3. Ist dir ein gutes Bild das wichtigste oder die Schnelligkeit 

4.Welches Format bevorzugst du es gibt neben 16:9 auch noch 21:9


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ja ich hatte schon damit gerechnet dass die 770 WQHD nicht packt. Ich hab auch vor Ende dieses Jahres aufzurüsten. Ich will halt maximale Zukunftssicherheit. 
21:9 ist genauso wenig eine Alternative wie mein alter 23 Zöller. 
Gespielt werden Shooter wie BF4 oder MW2. Das Problem ist halt dass ich mir nicht einen 0815 60hz FHD Monitor kaufen will und ich nehm mal an dass ich auch auf nem WQHD in Full HD spielen kann.


----------



## XyZaaH (7. Februar 2015)

Das ist überhaupt keine Beschreibung bescheuerte Aussage. Mit der 770 schafft man wqhd nicht mal mit 60hz. Wieso dann einen 144hz Monitor anschaffen? 
Und ja, spielen kann man in Full HD, aber es wird verwaschen aussehen, da die Pixel nicht passen. Bei 4k schon, da dort 4 Pixel einen Full HD Pixel darstellen.


----------



## claster17 (7. Februar 2015)

Selbst meine stark übertaktete 780 kommt in WQHD schnell an ihre Grenzen (je nach Spiel). Ich rate dir eher zu warten, bis du deinen Unterbau aufgerüstest hast, da bis dahin evtl. bessere Bildschirme verfügbar sein werden


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn du BF4 oder MW2 in ordentlicher Qualität mit WQHD 144Hz spielen willst, brauchst du SLI oder Crossfire.
Solange du die GTX 770 hast, macht so ein Monitor keinen Sinn.
Ab nächsten Monat gibt es auch die neuen WQHD 120Hz+ Monitore.
Die haben teilweise IPS oder Adaptve Sync.
In 3-4 Monaten sollten auch die neuen AMD Karten auf dem Markt sein.
Also wenn du noch ein wenig warten kansst, wäre das momentan keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## TheOnLY (7. Februar 2015)

Warum sollte das nicht mit einer 770 funktionieren?
Ich betreibe einen WQHD Display bei 96 Hz mit einer HD 7870 xt und bin soweit auch zufrienden. Natürlich kann man nicht maxed out spielen wenn man hohe Bildwiederholraten möchte.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2015)

Versuch mal in BF4 mit einer GTX 770 120fps+ in WQHD hinzukriegen.
Wie weit willst du da die Qualität runter drehen?


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ok seh ich ein 
1. Frage: Wie stark verwaschen wird dann das Bild aussehen wenn ich zuerst in FHD betreibe
2. Frage ist wie es mit der Zukunftssicherheit aussieht weil ich mir nunmal nächstes Jahr nicht schon wieder einen neuen Monitor anschaffen will und kann, da mein Erspartes wahrscheinlich dann für eine neue High End Karte draufgeht weil bis dahin die 770 wahrscheinlich nur noch als Mainstream gilt. Außerdem möchte ich dann schon eher in WQHD spielen weil das dann immer mehr den Standart einnimmt und FHD langsam ablöst. 

Korrigiert mich wenn ich bullshit rede.^^

MfG


----------



## ludscha (7. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ne  Alternative 
Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ist zwar nur 25" , aber WQHD und mit der restlichen Kohle auf ne 970er Upgraden. 

Den Dell gibt`s auch in 27".
Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Test bei prad.
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2715H

MFG


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ok Schau ich mir mal an. 
Ist Adaptive Sync gleich Gsync?

Edit: Die beiden Dells haben halt 6ms Reaktionszeit :/ Außerdem nur 60hz und kein Gsync


----------



## Atent123 (7. Februar 2015)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Ok Schau ich mir mal an.
> Ist Adaptive Sync gleich Gsync?
> 
> Edit: Die beiden Dells haben halt 6ms Reaktionszeit :/ Außerdem nur 60hz und kein Gsync



Dafür IPS und auf die Reaktionszeit angaben kann man wie gesagt nicht geben und mit der GTX 770 wirst du mühe haben in modernen Spielen mehr als 30 FPS hinzubekommen. Die 680 ist schon ein wenig älter.


----------



## ludscha (7. Februar 2015)

Du musst Dich halt entscheiden was Du willst.

a) Asus ROG Monitor mit abstrichen in der Grafikquali und später auf ein eine bessere Graka aufrüsten,

b) Dell Monitor oder anderen Moni + 970er.

oder c) mehr Geld sparen und Asus ROG  + 970er zusammen kaufen 

MFG


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2015)

Eine 970 reicht auch nicht wirklich, wenn man WQHD mit 144Hz voll nutzen will.


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

1. Ich hab schon gehört die Herstellerangaben falsch sind jetzt ganz dumm gefragt warum?
2. Was waren jetzt nochmal die Nachteile, wenn ich mir den ROG Swift kaufe?
3. Würde eine 970 WQHD denn locker packen? Vor allem lohnt sich das Umrüsten von der 770 überhaupt? (Außerdem schreckt mich die 970 ein bisschen ab ihr wisst wieso ^^)


----------



## Atent123 (7. Februar 2015)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> 1. Ich hab schon gehört die Herstellerangaben falsch sind jetzt ganz dumm gefragt warum?
> 2. Was waren jetzt nochmal die Nachteile, wenn ich mir den ROG Swift kaufe?
> 3. Würde eine 970 WQHD denn locker packen? Vor allem lohnt sich das Umrüsten von der 770 überhaupt? (Außerdem schreckt mich die 970 ein bisschen ab ihr wisst wieso ^^)



1.Weil jeder anders mist und die meisten ein wenig mogeln um besser da zu stehen.
2. Ruckelt wie hölle und hat nicht so gute Farben wie ein IPS
3.Ich würde schaun und wen die 290 PCS+ wieder billiger wird mir ein zwei 290er für 500€ und den oben den Dell in WQHD holen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ok aber ich kann doch mit ner 770 WQHD auf 144hz und Gsync betreiben kann dann aber auch nicht maxed Out zocken hab ich das richtig verstanden? Dann wäre das doch kein Problem 
Wenn du sagst dass die bei den Herstellerangaben mogeln um besser dazustehen müsste logischerweise der Dell Monitor eine noch schlechtere Rea haben??

Zum Crossfire was du mir vorschlägst Atent 123, ich hab das Ga-z87-hd3 ( bzw müsste es bald wiederhaben wegen Defekts zurückgeschickt) das Supported zwar Crossfire ich hab aber nur ein PCIe 3.0 x16 Slot :/. Auch unterstützen AMD Karten kein GSync. Es geht mir ja auch unter anderem um GSync.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: 27&quot; WQHD Monitor gesucht!*

Weshalb Gsync wenn Freesynce bald Massenreif ist? Freesynce konnte man bereits auf der CES 2015 sehen. 

Wie Atent gesagt hat, würde ich entweder warten oder grad CF machen (2x290x sind leistungsstärker als 2x980 in höheren Auflösungen ab 1440p)

Und mit einer 770 in WHQD mit 144fps musste auf fast alles verzichten,  je nach Spiel. Deine GPU ist nicht dafür gemacht.


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Das Hauptproblem ist ja die ZUKUNFTSSICHERHEIT. Ich hab ja gar nicht vor jetzt fett mit WQHD bei 144fps und maxed Out zu zocken. Mein Hauptwunsch ist halt in späteren Zeiten auf WQHD und besagte 144 Hz  zurückgreifen zu können. So einen Monitor suche ich. Außerdem kann ich doch jetzt auf FHD runterschrauben und dann die höhere Hertzzahl nutzen. Was spricht dagegen?
60 Hz hat für mich keine Zukunftssicherheit.
Zu dem Freesync: Ist das wie GSync und gibt es schon Monitore die das können?


----------



## VWGT (7. Februar 2015)

Wo ist denn hier auf alles verzichten bitte:

Google-Ergebnis für http://media.bestofmicro.com/Y/U/404310/original/Ultra-2560.png

ich sehe da ne 770 mit 29FPS auf ultra mit 4xMSAA.

Jetzt dreht man die Regler etwas runter und dann passt das doch sagt doch keiner das er 100FPD und mehr braucht evt reichen ihm ja auch 40-50


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: 27&amp;quot; WQHD Monitor gesucht!*

Kann ASKER machen, aber die Kette/Rig soll eher ausgewogen sein.

In 1-2Monaten haben wir, ich gebe keine Garantie, Monitore mit Freesynce 120Hz, IPS und das alles in 27' und grösser.

Und zur Zukunftssicherheit, das kann man im Hardware bereich eigentlich vergessen.


----------



## Atent123 (7. Februar 2015)

VWGT schrieb:


> Wo ist denn hier auf alles verzichten bitte:
> 
> Google-Ergebnis für http://media.bestofmicro.com/Y/U/404310/original/Ultra-2560.png
> 
> ...



Dan braucht er aber keinen 144 Herz Monitor.


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ratet ihr mir jetzt zu 60Hz, oder zu 144 Hz die ich später beim aufrüsten einer Graka verwenden könnte? Außerdem fände ich es schon gut wenn so ein Monitor Freesync oder Gsync könnte
Trotzdem frag ich mich weiterhin, wobei das Problem liegt, wenn ich vorerst bei FHD bleibe??
MfG


----------



## Atent123 (7. Februar 2015)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Ratet ihr mir jetzt zu 60Hz, oder zu 144 Hz die ich später beim aufrüsten einer Graka verwenden könnte? Außerdem fände ich es schon gut wenn so ein Monitor Freesync oder Gsync könnte
> Trotzdem frag ich mich weiterhin, wobei das Problem liegt, wenn ich vorerst bei FHD bleibe??
> MfG
> Edit: Mit reichen übrigens durchaus ab 40 fps



Wen dir 40FPS reichen warum dann 144 Herz?
Der Vorteil von 144 Herz ist ja das es bis zu 144FPS darstellen kann.
Wen du nicht die native Auflösung benutzt sieht das Bild immer unscharf aus (Außer bei UHD auf Full-HD ).


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

Mit 40FPS kannst du aber die 144hz nicht nutzen


----------



## VWGT (7. Februar 2015)

wenn ihm doch aber 40FPS reichen wozu dann überhaupt 144Hz


----------



## Atent123 (7. Februar 2015)

VWGT schrieb:


> wenn ihm doch aber 40FPS reichen wozu dann überhaupt 144Hz



Drei Dumme ein Gedanke


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ja tut mir leid da hab ich  Mist geschrieben. Hab's deswegen auch gleich wieder gelöscht hatte gehofft man siehst nicht mehr ^^.
Ontopic: Ratet ihr mir jetzt zum warten bis weitere Bildwiederholratentsynchronisationstechnologien ( was für'n langes Wort ) massig produziert werden wie z.B. Freesync ODER sollte ich jetzt den Asus Rog kaufen um später noch gewisse Potenzen zu haben ODER ratet ihr mir zu dem billigeren Dell 27 Zöller mit nur 60hz und ohne Sync-Gedöhns der halt nicht so zukunftspotent ist. Weiterhin konnte ich noch nicht das Problem erkennen, wenn ich in FHD betreibe.
MfG


----------



## s-icon (7. Februar 2015)

ich würde den Dell nehmen


----------



## NuVirus (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn du damit klar kommst zu warten und evtl. dann auch ne neue AMD Grafikkarte kaufst würde ich mal gucken was Freesync bringt - Gsync finde ich recht teuer.

Wenn du jetzt etwas willst würde ich nen normalen IPS mit 60Hz nehmen da auf WQHD ne hohe FPS sowieso schwierig zu erreichen ist ohne 2 Grafikkarten.


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ok was zum Beispiel? Ich hab halt ein Budget von 750€ da möchte ich nunmal auch dieses halbwegs ausschöpfen um was Gescheites und optimales für weitere folgende Jahre zu bekommen. 
Ich hab außerdem immer noch die Frage, was schlimmes passiert, wenn ich auf nem WQHD FHD benutze^^?


----------



## NuVirus (7. Februar 2015)

Das Bild wird halt unschärfer (schlechter als bei nem richtig FHD Monitor) - in älteren Games wird auch WQHD kein Problem mit der 770 oder du schaust halt ob du lieber die Details Reduzierst bei neueren Games.


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ok
Da ich eigentlich nicht warten möchte, außer es verändert sich in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten gravierend etwas in der Monitortechnologie, stellt sich die Frage Asus Rog ja oder nein und wenn nein welchen Monitor dann? Bei Prad steht nähmlich dass der Dell Moni mit den 27" zum Zocken nur halbwegs geeignet ist...
MfG
Edit: WQHD sollte es schon sein


----------



## VWGT (7. Februar 2015)

Man sollte noch erwähnen das der Asus ROG eine ziemlich hohe Ausfallrate hat. Gab schon viele Käufer mit Panelproblemen.

Ich würde dir auch zum Dell raten.

Habe mir auch den Dell U2715 und den U3415 bestellt


----------



## DERASKER123 (7. Februar 2015)

Ok hat der Dell dann wirklich ne bessere Reaktionszeit als 6ms? Und kann man auch wirklich gut damit zocken??
MfG


----------



## JoM79 (7. Februar 2015)

Nein, er hat ca 8ms und ja damit kann man noch zocken.
Wichtig ist halt auch der Inputlag und der liegt bei ca 4,5ms.
Wenn du die ganze Zeit schon einen 60Hz Monitor hattest, dann klappt das.
Wenn du dich erstmal an 144Hz gewöhnst nimmst du teilweise ein Ruckeln eher war.


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. Februar 2015)

Ok nochmal zum Punkto Hertz. Wenn ich doch dann theoretisch ingame 80 fps bei 144 Hz habe (vorausgesetzt VSync aus) , spielt sich das doch dann flüssiger als auf 60hz?
Außerdem kann man doch 144hz Monitore auf 60hz zurückstellen oder?
Edit: Was haltet ihr von dem? BenQ XL2730Z, 27" (9H.LDCLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Was ist außerdem Adaptive Sync? Ist das = Gsync nur verallgemeinert für alle Grafikkarten?


----------



## Atent123 (8. Februar 2015)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Ok nochmal zum Punkto Hertz. Wenn ich doch dann theoretisch ingame 80 fps bei 144 Hz habe (vorausgesetzt VSync aus) , spielt sich das doch dann flüssiger als auf 60hz?
> Außerdem kann man doch 144hz Monitore auf 60hz zurückstellen oder?
> Edit: Was haltet ihr von dem? BenQ XL2730Z, 27" (9H.LDCLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Was ist außerdem Adaptive Sync? Ist das = Gsync nur verallgemeinert für alle Grafikkarten?



Warum sollte man einen 120 Herz Monitor auf 60 runterzuregeln. FPS und Herz sind mehr oder weniger das selbe. Ein 120 Herz Monitor kann bis zu 120 FPS darstellen ein 60 Herz Monitor bis zu 60 FPs.


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. Februar 2015)

Ok gut naja ich bin nicht besonders ein Pro in dieser Materie ^^.
Gut weiterhin was ihr von dem BenQ haltet, bzw. was Adaptive Sync ist, und ob ich es auch für Nvidia benutzen kann?
Danke


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2015)

Nein du kannst Adaptive Sync momentan nur mit bestimmten AMD Karten nutzen.
Ja 80fps sind auf nem 144Hz Monitor flüssiger als auf einem 60Hz Pendant.


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. Februar 2015)

Ok wenn ich Vsync bei 144hz anmache, limitiert er dann auch auf 60 fps wenn ich zum Beispiel 80 fps hab?


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2015)

Nein auf 72Hz.
Vsync funktioniert nur mit ganzzahligen Teilern.
Bei 144Hz also 144,72,48 und darunter mag man das eh nicht mehr nutzen.


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. Februar 2015)

Na dann sind doch 144hz sinnvoll.
Hättet ihr dann ein paar Vorschläge für Monitore mit 144 Hz und WQHD? 
Wenn ihr mir von Gsync abratet dann ohne Gsync.
Danke


----------



## Atent123 (8. Februar 2015)

DERASKER123 schrieb:


> Na dann sind doch 144hz sinnvoll.
> Hättet ihr dann ein paar Vorschläge für Monitore mit 144 Hz und WQHD?
> Wenn ihr mir von Gsync abratet dann ohne Gsync.
> Danke



Oder du benutzt einfach kein herkömliches V-Sync und benutzt Tripple Buffering oder so etwas.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2015)

Tja da musst dich noch gedulden.
Wie schon gesagt, die werden so in 1-3 Monaten aufschlagen, je nach Hersteller.


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. Februar 2015)

Ok dann bleibt mir die Wahl. Warten oder den Asus Rog Swift für 700€. Zu was würdet ihr mir raten? 
MfG


----------



## JoM79 (8. Februar 2015)

Ich würde warten.
Der Asus hat anscheinend viele Qualitätsprobleme und der Support von Asus ist auch nicht so gut.


----------



## DERASKER123 (8. Februar 2015)

Ok Danke für eure Beratung!


----------



## DERASKER123 (11. Februar 2015)

Hi ich meld mich nochmal kurz weil ich auf den hier gestoßen bin, der hat IPS auf WQHD und 144hz. Eure Meinung?
https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xb270hubprz-um-hb0ee-009-a1216766.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2015)

Keine Meinung.
Der ist noch nicht draussen, also ist es unmöglich schon was drüber zu sagen


----------



## DERASKER123 (12. Februar 2015)

Ahhh stimmt schade...


----------



## DERASKER123 (1. Mai 2015)

Hi,
Ich meld mich mal nach längerer Zeit wieder zurück, da mir jetzt erst aufgefallen ist, dass der u2715h mal gediegene 180€ teurer als der u2515h ist. Deßhalb ist meine Frage: Inwiefern lohnen sich 180€ mehr für 2 Zoll zu zahlen. Kann der 2715 mehr??
Kann mir außerdem vielleicht jemand sagen ob weitere WQHD + ips und evt. Gsync Monitore angekündigt sind? (Ja ich weiß, dass sich die threads dazu häufen möchte aber trotzdem aktuell wissen)
LG
PS: hatte gar nicht gesehen dass ich bei meinem letzten Post 1 Jahr Jubiläum hatte ^^ leider nicht gefeiert ;D


----------



## DERASKER123 (18. Mai 2015)

Hi,
Ich habe mir nun den u2515h gekauft. Hammer Monitor kann ich nur weiterempfehlen! Super Farbraum, krasser Blickwinkel und wie ich mich auch erst belehren lassen musste zum zocken absolut geeignet! Nun habe ich eine Frage und zwar, ob die "Extra" schwarzen Ränder auf dem Screen normal sind, da die Windows Leiste unten irgendwie durch die versetzung zum "eigentlichen" Rand höher gestellt aussieht, was mir nicht so ganz gefällt...
Wenn mans aber nicht ändern kann is es egal da sowas den Monitor eigentlich nicht "verschlechtert".
Grüße


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Mai 2015)

Nen Bild dazu wär net schlecht.


----------



## DERASKER123 (19. Mai 2015)

Ne passt schon hab gesehen, dass die Ränder doch nicht Teil des Displays sein können, da die ein bisschen anders aussehen...


----------



## JoM79 (19. Mai 2015)

Du meinst wohl die Panelränder.


----------

